# Truma external water pump



## alonsos (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi everyone 
Ok down to nitty gritty
Testing all systems in swift high top Mondial due to a major control panel problem (now sorted)
Truma pump connected in the filler (it's the one with 12v prongs in the end that connect with terminals in filler hole,my van has not got ext/int pump controls it just has water pump on/off so turn on and water systems in van start pressurising & ext pump starts to pump, how does the external pump turn off ? I normally do the turn off bit on previous vans so is there a pressure switch/ a float ? 
I really don't want to plug and unplug the ext pump all the time and in all fairness probably have not filled it enough as yet as only had van a few weeks
I will try a full hog of water if the weather gets better and I can play with system a bit
Just inquisitive re how system operates
Thanks all


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Mondial but I would have thought that it would have an onboard fresh water tank (and associated pump). The external pump, I would have thought was just for refilling the onboard tank from an external water carrier. Happy to be corrected though! :lol:

P.S. If it does work like that then I'd guess that you just unplug the external pump once it has transferred all the water from the external carrier into the internal tank.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

There are only two ways that I know of for a MH pump to switch on/off.
First is on a pressure system. Turn the tap off and the pump will continue to run until it reaches a set pressure and the pressure switch will break the electrical circuit.
Second is by using microswitch taps where the physical action of turning the tap moves a cam which makes or breaks the electrical circuit. 
The only plug in pump that I know of is the Carver Crystal, which is controlled by microswitch taps. The pump remains in the external water tank until you want to move off. Is your water tank fixed under the MH or is it a mobile tank?
Again, as far as I know, all coachbuilt MH's have to route the electrics through a central control panel, but that only makes the circuit 'Live'. The pump should then have it's own controlling mechanism.
It depends what age your van is. I see that from 2009 onwards they have been using a Shurflo pressure system on that particular model.


----------



## alonsos (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes the fresh water inbuilt tank and pump work fine no probs at all, they pressurise the system , I operate a tap the pump kicks in , I close the tap the pump stops (perfect)
Ime on about the external pump you plug into side of van and put the other end in a 50 ltr barrel ,
I've always had two options on previous vans re the control panel 
You can switch the main inboard pump on & off
You also can switch the external pump on & off 
This van control panel only has control over the one pump the internal main pump 
The socket for the external pump outside is live 12v all the time the main cotrol panel is on , I was interested to know if the external pump has a means of sensing the main inboard tank was full and then breaks the 12v supply to the filling point as not to overfill the tank or do I fill & rush outside when level has reached 100% full ?
Sorry for any confusion in my previous question


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

My guess is that you need to watch for water coming out of the overflow to tell you when the tank is full. But I confess I have to fill my tank with a hose, not a pump.
Might be worth a quick e-mail to a Swift dealer to find out. Very little on the internet to be of any help on this subject!


----------

